# Polar Lights TOS 1/350 Enterprise Bridge Images



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been working on this for a while, and just about have the bridge done. I think that ParaGrafix' photo etch parts add a great deal to this aspect of the model, especially the handrails. Overall, though, it's a challenging subject to paint well. I'm not overly happy with it, but thought I'd share a couple of images so others can see the impact of the photo etch.

Tried to paint this as accurately as possible, and have added a few details using strip styrene, but at this scale, even the tiniest pieces show up as being too thick. But, hopefully when viewed as part of the entire kit, these deficiencies will not be too glaring. Should have tried harder, but sometimes I get a bit lazy.

Overall, I must say that POL880 is a really great kit. Sure wish this had been around when I was a kid, and the show was on TV...


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Yours came out a lot better than mine. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Man! Wish I had those skills. Mine is not nearly as good.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Looks great! 

The way you did the chairs is absolutely perfect! Great illusion!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow . I thought mine looked good, but yours kills it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Where's the crew?





JUST kidding, amazing job. Best I've seen yet. Love to see it lit!

Tib


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice! Let's see it lit up!


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

neps said:


> Tried to paint this as accurately as possible, and have added a few details using strip styrene, but at this scale, even the tiniest pieces show up as being too thick. But, hopefully when viewed as part of the entire kit, these deficiencies will not be too glaring. Should have tried harder, but sometimes I get a bit lazy.


That is awesome work.

As far as the extra details, it almost would be better to use a smidge of paint to give the illusion of the added detail if thickness is an issue.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fantastic job!


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

Sincere thanks to all of you for the very kind words! I really appreciate it.



> As far as the extra details, it almost would be better to use a smidge of paint to give the illusion of the added detail if thickness is an issue.


Yes, this is true, but it is so much harder to control paint. I think that the best solution might have been water slide decal material of the appropriate color, cut to size; I just did not have any such available at the time.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

SWEET bridge, dude!!!!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's really awesome work neps! :thumbsup:

Please post some pictures with it lit up when you get to that stage.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks great and I love all the added details!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Considering how minuscule this thing is, you did a fantastic job! I only hope I can do as well.


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, dudes! I'll do my best to post further images when I have this bad boy illuminated.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

This is one of the best Bridge build ups, indeed!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

neps said:


>


All that in only 3 cm!?!?!


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

That is Incredible 


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the very kind words! Still working on the build. Will post more images as things move forward. Progress is glacial...


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Nice job, and you photos are actually in focus


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

You, sir, are not right in the head! Absolutely stunning!


----------

